# Whats the best dash cleaner?



## S Garbett

What are the best sort of products to use of the plastics in the interior?

Cheers Steve


----------



## Garry Spight

it depends on what finish you want


----------



## HC1001

I use 1Z Einszett ****pit Premium............

http://www.autogeek.net/1z-einzett-****pit-premium.html

Leaves a nice matte finish like it's just rolled out of the factory.......:thumb:


----------



## freon warrior

HC1001 said:


> I use 1Z Einszett ****pit Premium............
> 
> http://www.autogeek.net/1z-einzett-****pit-premium.html
> 
> Leaves a nice matte finish like it's just rolled out of the factory.......:thumb:


Same here, really good.


----------



## Silva1

Hoover off all the dust,with the aid of a soft brush and a wipe with a mf in a shampoo soloution works fine


----------



## mouthyman

i use autosmart finish, it is an excellent product which leaves a very nice matte finish and smells great


----------



## Grizzle

^^ Tart..

Cleaner, G101 @10:1 then some finish or ****pit premium.


----------



## ahaydock

Personally I like to clean with APC then dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing :thumb:


----------



## rfmatt

I use Wurth ****pit Cleaner that contains carnuba wax and jojoba oils and leaves a lovely finish as well as moisturising the trim, and it also smells really nice!


----------



## Fiestamk5

I use Einzett ****pit Premium mostly but do bring out the APC for filthy cars followed by the Einzett


----------



## DPN

I use Einzett ****pit Premium 

You can find some on eBay

:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW

I love buying detailing products off of ebay, puts up the feedback!! Have abit of an ebay fetish of late. Cheers Dave


----------



## Paulo.dicanio

I'm another fan of Tesco APC followed by PB natural look dressing.


----------



## vindaloo

I'm a big fan of 303 Aerospace protectant on cleanish dashboards


----------



## Adnoh

clean with apc 1:10 and then dress with AG vinyl & rubber care - shiney and lemony


----------



## dirtybarrys

Sorry guys, new to this - what is Tesco APC ? All Purpose Cleaner?


----------



## vindaloo

dirtybarrys said:


> Sorry guys, new to this - what is Tesco APC ? All Purpose Cleaner?


Yep, APC is the common acronym of All Purpose Cleaner


----------



## LOCKE

ahaydock said:


> Personally I like to clean with APC then dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing :thumb:


Same here. :thumb:


----------



## Chris424

ahaydock said:


> Personally I like to clean with APC then dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing :thumb:


Seconded, looks ace! :thumb:

*Edit - Damm third! :lol:


----------



## James_R

303 aerospace protectant for a nice satin finish - non greasy too:thumb:


----------



## 94Luke

Adnoh said:


> clean with apc 1:10 and then dress with AG vinyl & rubber care - shiney and lemony


I would have thought that you don't want a shiny dash because it would cause serious reflections in the windscreen


----------



## Spartacus

Comma interior clean was the no 1 product 3 years in a row in Auto Express tests and i can vouch for it too, good stuff! :thumb:


----------



## PJS

Einszett or 303 is all I use - there may well be others that are up there, but with no complaints about either, there's little incentive to switch to something else just for the sake of it.


----------



## Spartacus

PJS said:


> Einszett or 303 is all I use - there may well be others that are up there, but with no complaints about either, there's little incentive to switch to something else just for the sake of it.


Is the 303 really a cleaner? Or is it only a protectant? Or both?


----------



## Mr Marine

Support DW Traders, that's what I say !

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=83


----------



## dawkinsrover

Wash with apc then finish with 303 for me.


----------



## Dave Richardson

Just tried Einszett for the first time, i will admit to being a little put off by the smell from the bottle as it smelt very strong & full of ammonia. Does seem to good job on the dash though.

Can anyone else tell me, I bought my Einszett from a seller on E Bay, please tell me he hasn't filled the bottle with something other than the genuine cleaner 

Dave


----------



## Bigpikle

doesnt smell great but dont remember ammonia???


----------



## Sandro

ahaydock said:


> Personally I like to clean with APC then dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing :thumb:


ill go with that too! used that combo today and its great!


----------



## ipodsandguns

ahaydock said:


> Personally I like to clean with APC then dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing :thumb:


echo this!

poorboys natural look is great, nice natural look not matt or super shiney it wowed me...


----------



## Bigpikle

me too - 1z CP is good but PB NLD cleans much better as well, and the smell just cant be beaten


----------



## Dave Richardson

Dave Richardson said:


> Just tried Einszett for the first time, i will admit to being a little put off by the smell from the bottle as it smelt very strong & full of ammonia. Does seem to good job on the dash though.
> 
> Can anyone else tell me, I bought my Einszett from a seller on E Bay, please tell me he hasn't filled the bottle with something other than the genuine cleaner
> 
> Dave


Cheers Guys, I 'll go for Poorboys next time around


----------



## M7 ATW

mouthyman said:


> i use autosmart finish, it is an excellent product which leaves a very nice matte finish and smells great


I also use AS finish and find it leaves a nice matte finish... economical too


----------



## COLZO

APC if really dirty, then Poorboys NLD. The best thing about the NLD is its smell. No need for air fresheners!


----------



## olliecampbell

Using poorboys at the moment, but Im finding it makes the dash just too shiney...


----------



## Blazebro

If poorboy's is too shiney try CG's Natural Look New Shine Dressing. It's a wipe on, leave a few mins wipe off product.

However I just sold the missus car and I had a can of Autosmart Dash Dandy hanging around so I used that. There were areas of plastic which had become discoloured, such as the mouldings aroung the leccy window buttons. I have to say, I'm really impressed. It got rid of this discolouration, gave the plastic a natural look haze and did smell ok too. 

It seemed dead easy to use, spray a bit on an MF and wipe over, that's it. So for older interiors, I don't think you can get much better tbh.


----------



## olliecampbell

Blazebro said:


> If poorboy's is too shiney try CG's Natural Look New Shine Dressing. It's a wipe on, leave a few mins wipe off product.


Ok great, think I'll give that a go next then


----------



## sal329

Clean with an APC or steam 
Dress with FK1 #108 or Optimum Protectant Plus


----------



## Dave Richardson

Originally Posted by Dave Richardson 
Just tried Einszett for the first time, i will admit to being a little put off by the smell from the bottle as it smelt very strong & full of ammonia. Does seem to good job on the dash though.

Can anyone else tell me, I bought my Einszett from a seller on E Bay, please tell me he hasn't filled the bottle with something other than the genuine cleaner 

Dave 

Cheers Guys, I 'll go for Poorboys next time around

Used the PB twice now, love the finish & the smell, great stuff my Einszett is about to go on e bay.


----------



## tonyy

I use the turtle wax extreme nano cocpit cleaner but i think is too much shining


----------



## rav4mx

rfmatt said:


> I use Wurth ****pit Cleaner that contains carnuba wax and jojoba oils and leaves a lovely finish as well as moisturising the trim, and it also smells really nice!


greate, im wurth´s salesman in mexico i like hear the product works on car´s customer:thumb:


----------



## marc4452

hoover the dust, then clean with APC 1:10 using a MF, then using a clean MF apply PB NLD - works for me...:thumb:


----------



## johnnybond

marc4452 said:


> hoover the dust, then clean with APC 1:10 using a MF, then using a clean MF apply PB NLD - works for me...:thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care

I use Espuma Dasheen, cleans and protects


----------



## Mr Shoelaces

Im with you Mr Envy! Espuma Dasheen is great! smells good too, your a long way from them! didnt know they travelled that far!


----------



## David

AS pazzaz is good too


----------



## Mr Shoelaces

David said:


> AS pazzaz is good too


If you want sticky fingers!:car:


----------



## spooj

ahaydock said:


> Personally I like to clean with APC then dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing :thumb:


seconded :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83

APC then 303 Aerospace for me. I preferred it over PB New Look Dressing.


----------



## David

Mr Shoelaces said:


> If you want sticky fingers!:car:


your obviously using too much


----------



## Dream Machines

You need to clean the vinyl first surely, not just wipe the dust off and whack on some protectant/conditioner

Auto Pro soft n supple is my favourite (USA brand)


----------



## pixor

I've just given my "new" BMW 530i a complete detail, and one of the things I wanted to sort was a slight stale tobacco smell (not the last owner). I managed to get rid by meticulously cleaning everything using Ecover APC (I hate artificial smells, and this uses natural lemon aroma). I was amazed at how dirty my white mf's got when cleaning an apparently clean black dash.

So now I have a nice, clean, matte dash. What will using something like 303 protectant give me? I don't like shiny, greasy dashes, but I am wondering exactly what people mean by it giving an "as new" look.


----------



## BenW

Do any of these products reduce the shine of an undressed dash? I have big problems with my dash reflecting on the windscreen.

I tried 303 protectant which far too shiny and APC at 4:1 which wasn't great either


----------



## vindaloo

BenW said:


> Do any of these products reduce the shine of an undressed dash? I have big problems with my dash reflecting on the windscreen.
> 
> I tried 303 protectant which far too shiny and APC at 4:1 which wasn't great either


If you thought 303 was shiny you must be doing something wrong, it adds no shine at all (or streaks) to my dash, top stuff:thumb:

I'd never use APC without dressing it afterwards as it dries out the plastic/pvc


----------



## BenW

Really? I cleaned the dash with APC then sprayed the 303 onto the plastics and wiped over with a microfibre


----------



## vindaloo

BenW said:


> Really? I cleaned the dash with APC then sprayed the 303 onto the plastics and wiped over with a microfibre


Shouldn't be shiny unless it's the finish of the dash. I spray it on the MF, apply and buff until it disappears


----------



## BenW

The 303 definitely added shine to my dash. So does anyone know of any products which actually dull the dash?


----------



## Fortis

Poorboys Natural Look for me works every time smells nice to


----------



## PugIain

BenW said:


> The 303 definitely added shine to my dash. So does anyone know of any products which actually dull the dash?


A wipe over with a damp cloth and no dressing.


----------



## fethead

BenW said:


> The 303 definitely added shine to my dash. So does anyone know of any products which actually dull the dash?


Simoniz and car plan/turtle wax do a lemon matt finish foam/spray that good. Its one of them. You'll see it in halfords. :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Quick wipe over with some APC then 303, nice matt finish and no problems with the sun.


----------



## OngarGTI

i've been using megs APC 10:1 to clean it then a small amount of PB's Natural look dressing, gets my vote all day long


----------



## pixor

I just wiped mine over with APC at 10:1 dilution and a microfibre cloth, then once dry I wiped 303 protectant over it. This was the first time I have used 303 protectant, and I'm impressed. It left a nice rich, newer looking finish, without any shine or greasy residue.


----------



## trimmtrabb

Comma interior clean.:thumb:


----------



## nogrille

no mention of Blackfire Interior Cleaner in here? Awesome stuff.


----------



## SevenW

I can only get real OTC stuff here, in Hong Kong. Using APC to clear the grime or just a damp cloth for minor stuff, then Megs Quik Interior Detailer. I must say it does it job pretty well. No shiny, greasy after effects. Plastic actually feels like new.

I used to dread the days where people used to use amourall on their dash leaving it greasy as a chip fryer.


----------



## Silva1

SevenW said:


> I can only get real OTC stuff here, in Hong Kong. Using APC to clear the grime or just a damp cloth for minor stuff, then Megs Quik Interior Detailer. I must say it does it job pretty well. No shiny, greasy after effects. Plastic actually feels like new.
> 
> I used to dread the days where people used to use amourall on their dash leaving it greasy as a chip fryer.


Brought a drying towel to try out back from HK
Called the "Plas Senu" ?? made in Japan 
Have you tried it before ??


----------



## Mixman

The DoDo Mr Pink interior mitt is a good tool when doing interiors too :thumb:


----------



## SevenW

Silva1 said:


> Brought a drying towel to try out back from HK
> Called the "Plas Senu" ?? made in Japan
> Have you tried it before ??


Yes..............I have been using them for the past 14yrs here. I think they absorb pretty well, but most people use mf drying towels now.


----------



## The Doctor

G101 diluted about 1:10 or more if the dash is relatively clean. I like to use the AS interior sponges to gently scrub the plastic as it removes every last trace of dirt from the grain then wipe over with Finish diluted to personal preference using a small piece of sponge. For the vents i use a small paintbrush with some silicone spray sprayed on the bristles.


----------



## Silva1

SevenW said:


> Yes..............I have been using them for the past 14yrs here. I think they absorb pretty well, but most people use mf drying towels now.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson

Another one here for 1Z Einszett ****pit Premium:thumb:


----------

